# 16x9+air lift+mk3= WIN



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

took a few pics of my mk3 vr today Full air lift kit and 16x9 gottis all around 


























Also would like to give a big up to Will from bag riders for all the help and products!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Love the Gottis!! Nice work...two snaps up!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh. My. Word. :beer::beer:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

1st your dope GLI now this :beer:


----------



## bigb mkiv (Apr 30, 2008)

mike the car looks great. cant wait to see that thing in person :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

wow looks great


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

this is sick... and you are in Fort lauderdale.. ive never your car around


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

Thanks for all the kinda words guys!! And I only have had the car for about six months just put the wheels on 2 weeks ago


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice and super clean :thumbup: 

Hope to see that car around.


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

Wheels specs?


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

16x9 gotti 55a et was around 36 with a 15mm adapter all around


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, great stuff!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:dope


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Superb :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Mike I just emailed you. Hit me back when you get a chance. :beer:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

I want Gottis so bad! My air set up should be done soon, looks just like yours expect blue and on Schmidts  I can't wait to be bagged! Car looks good man, keep it up!


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

I've owned three sets of these wheels and I regret selling every set. 


Your car is super nice. :thumbup:


----------

